# on our way



## troutmans trophy

Me and trophytroutman headed to the fishing show.Anyone else be there today?


----------



## trophytroutman

Cant wait to spend the day at the fishing show with my trophy and 9 yr old daughter.


----------



## blackmagic

trophytroutman said:


> Cant wait to spend the day at the fishing show with my trophy and 9 yr old daughter.


 Dont spend too much,you missed out on the broken backs and broken back topwaters Bruce was selling:biggrin::spineyes:


----------



## bubbas kenner

I was but my washing machine broke GE dont bring good things to life no more it was only 5 years old and a front loader the bearings went out and had 2 opinions was told to buy another Maytag now no more front loaders for me .No fishing show for me this year .


----------



## blackmagic

bubbas kenner said:


> I was but my washing machine broke GE dont bring good things to life no more it was only 5 years old and a front loader the bearings went out and had 2 opinions was told to buy another Maytag now no more front loaders for me .No fishing show for me this year .


 Sorry to hear that bk,hope everything works out fine.


----------



## trophytroutman

We are back and spent some$$$$$.


----------



## troutmans trophy

awww i just saw this


----------



## Trout Princess

Trophytroutman & Trout Princess are so happy & so much in love!


----------



## seabo

LOL


----------



## Smokindrag

what fishing show??


----------



## krfish

Smokindrag said:


> what fishing show??


Houston Fishing Show


----------



## troutmans trophy

*yes*



trophytroutman said:


> Cant wait to spend the day at the fishing show with my trophy and 9 yr old daughter.


 Can't wait for next years show we will be there together again!


----------



## Juan Mas Kahst

This is ridiculous.


----------



## speckcaster

*Unbelievable!!!!!*

check out the view count....*46,000+ views about two guys going to a show!!*

LOL ...... we should all get out more!


----------

